# Stainless steel.



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

What do use use to clean your machines....at least the ones with the same stainless steel finish as the Silvia. Also the Rancilio base unit. I just find it difficult to get a good even finish on it. Usually end up with dark patches. I think these are brushed stainless steel.

No big deal but sometimes I'm a bit finicky!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Micro cloth mostly. Every now and then - some Tableau SS cleaning mouse. Not sure it's still available now.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm in the same boat with the L1, very hard to get it as shiny as it first was. Lots and lots of rubbing with a microfibre cloth.

Bella Barista had some cleaning product a while ago (probably the same one TSK mentions) but discontinued it, I think they said they weren't that impressed with it.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Microfibre cloth dampened from the steam wand.

Worked a treat for years on the Silvia and now doing sterling service on the mirror stainless of the L2









John


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

^ same as John


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

^ As above. I bought a three-pack in Poundland for a nominal amount.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Amazon used to do a big bag of microfibres cloths for virtually nothing. Best bang for buck I have found.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

50/50 vinegar and water - leaving no streaks


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I let mine get dull and unshiney then pack it up in a wooden crate ,haul it all the way to Cirencester where it gets lovingly taken apart , cleaned and new seals and then mysteriously gets polished by pixies . I then repack and take home


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hmmm, first time anyone of my size has been referred to as a pixie









John


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

johnealey said:


> Hmmm, first time anyone of my size has been referred to as a pixie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pixie come in all shapes and sizes , I was being polite


----------



## pet (Nov 1, 2016)

nicholasj said:


> What do use use to clean your machines....at least the ones with the same stainless steel finish as the Silvia. Also the Rancilio base unit. I just find it difficult to get a good even finish on it. Usually end up with dark patches. I think these are brushed stainless steel.
> 
> No big deal but sometimes I'm a bit finicky!


We use baby oil on kitchen splashbacks if that helps.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Glass and window spray.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

^ or steamed microfibre cloth


----------



## CoseleyKen (Oct 12, 2016)

Contacted Tableau and unfortunately, they don't make it any more. They said it's been replaced by this:-

https://www.maidsimpleproducts.co.uk/home/product-detail.php?id=14

I've actually bought this stuff. Expensive, but excellent non-scratch mirror finish:-

http://www.stainlesssteelcleaner.co.uk/


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

aaronb said:


> I'm in the same boat with the L1, very hard to get it as shiny as it first was. Lots and lots of rubbing with a microfibre cloth.
> 
> Bella Barista had some cleaning product a while ago (probably the same one TSK mentions) but discontinued it, I think they said they weren't that impressed with it.


They were very impressed with it (Tableau), but it's nopt made any more. It was me that put them on to it as I always used it to clean up review machines and get them back "as new".

The product I use now is method stainless steel cleaner....it's very good indeed.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Method-Stainless-Steel-Surface-Cleaner/dp/B0036TGO0W

http://www.johnlewis.com/method-stainless-steel-spray/p166415

Oh just be careful with hard rubbing or lots of rubbing with a Microfibre cloth on mirror finish stainless, you can actually haze it!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I can't believe we can't buy Tableau SS Mousse any more. It has been a firm favourite of mine for years (I think I mentioned it to BB many years ago) and, annoyingly, I'm down to a third of a can.

I have tried a few things and I'm going to try the Maid Simple version next but I don't think anything has ever been as good as Tableau, in my opinion.

This was the Tableau:


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Have just got some of the 'method' stainless still cleaner - others using on here. Will report back when used


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Poundland cheapo glass spray and a microfiber.


----------

